# more mutt pics, new bandana



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

he is posing in his new red bandana



















he has claimed the cats scratch post for his own and it is now almost destroyed.




























he made his own bed in the bedroom with a throw and some cushions


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

*red bandana vs. jail uniform?*

I'm glad he got rid of that jail uniform ...... the red bandana looks great on him! Go Otis!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

i am looking for a jail suit for him so i can get some pics of him behing bars lol.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What a cutie  Growing by the day!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy did that with the scratching post, but Kitty was having no part of it..


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

he keeps trying to play with the cats but they arent that sure of him yet, the youngest has swiped him a couple of times but no claws out.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Otis sure is a CUTIE in his new red bandanna!!  Yes, it sure does look like he has claimed that kittie scratching post for his own!!: Really cute pictures, and he sure is growing like a little weed!:smooch:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

cute little(SOME WAY) guy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Otis looks great. He has such a full coat for a little guy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love that first picture of him. Such a cutie and he is just recycling the scratching post since the cats dont want it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a gem! He looks darling!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhhhh he is so cute! I love his face.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I love that first picture of him. Such a cutie and he is just recycling the scratching post since the cats dont want it.


 
the problem is the cats do want it lol. it was there first port of call when they woke up.

i have now got it on a time share basis.
noy enough room to buy another.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

He looks sooo fluffy and soft! I would love to just run my hands through his coat


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, very cute pictures, but poor kittys!


----------

